
EU Commission Deletes Article 13 Post Because 'Mob' Understood It Incorrectly - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/eu-commission-deletes-article-13-post-because-mob-understood-it-incorrectly-190218/
======
hyperman1
I can't really find a way to contact the people responsible for this article.
There is no real way to answer except on social media. I found a link on the
EC site, but no real email adress, only a page where inqueries had to be
limited to 2000 characters. I did find an emailable press contact. Which was
probably not the right contact for me, but neither was anything else, so I
mailed them anyway.

FWIW this was their response:

    
    
      I refer you to the fact that this Medium article has been removed. The official position of the Commission has been expressed in its press release
      http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-19-528_en.htm
      Please note that the Spokesperson service is a press service.

